# Front line / mite spray suppliers?



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

I usually get my Frontline spray to clean my tanks out with from the vets but wondered if i could buy it elsewhere for cheaper or a substitute that works just as well? 
Cheers
Nick


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

You can buy at Hyperdrug Equine Pharmacy - Hyperdrug, Home of the Equine Pharmacy, Canine Chemists and Pigeon Pharmacy, pet medicines, wormers, and flea treatments but you still need a prescription from the vet.
The vet can't charge you for the prescription though.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

So you do need a prescription. Are there any on the market that work just as well but don't need a prescription for?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Provent-a-mite. Can't buy it in this country except through a couple of people that post on here. Try ebay, but there is a risk of it getting confiscated when it comes into this country.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks
prob stick with frontline


----------



## rcimino (Apr 10, 2008)

*Over the counter alternative*

There are a few over-the-counter alternatives, best known is made by Beaphar and should be available in any shop selling reptiles.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

We use something called Magic Dragon to treat our viv's in the shop.... No idea who makes it though, but should come up on a google search?


----------

